# Call of duty 4 specs



## thejmon (Aug 15, 2007)

I've been looking towards getting the new call of duty 4 game for my pc and I just printed out my computer specs and compared it to the game specs and I think Im good to get it except for my video card. It says I need at least a Radeon 9800pro and i have, i guess, a Radeon X300 SE card for my primary and secondary display adapter on my xp. Do I need a new card and if i do how much will it cost me?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

You don't really need the new card it should be alright, unless you want to play it on high settings and you'll need an high end video card.

btw
you can also go to www.srtest.com and see if your system can run it.


----------



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm able to play with just about every thing turned on, high settings, at 1024x768 and i get around 25-30 fps, which is playable. And remember i'm on a 7600 GT


----------



## thejmon (Aug 15, 2007)

I went to the site u recomended and it says I passed on everything, but the video card and it says:
Minimum: 128MB 3d Hardware Accelerated card required-100% DirectX 9.0c compatible and latest drivers (NVIDIA GeForce 6600+ / ATI Radeon 9800 Pro+)
You Have: RADEON X300 SE 128MB HyperMemory (RADEON X300 SE (0x5B60)) FAIL: Sorry, your video card does not meet this minimum requirement. Upgrade to a more powerful video card will make all your applications look better. Click the 'We Recommend' button to see some great options. 
Video Card Features - Minimum attributes of your Video Card Video RAM: Required - 128 MB , You have - 128.0 MB 
Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes , You have - Yes 
Video HW Transform & Lighting: Required - Yes , You have - Yes 
Vertex Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 2.0 
Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 2.0


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Do you really care that you want to play Call of Duty 4 on high settings?


----------



## thejmon (Aug 15, 2007)

also what aspect of a computer is responsible for faster game play?


----------



## thejmon (Aug 15, 2007)

so i wont need the card unless i want to play it on high settings eventhough on the website it is under the "required" section?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

You video card meets the minimum requirements, thats good, however the X300SE is way underpower to handle this game on high settings, and you will expect the lag on gameplay

If you really want to run COD4 on high settings and a fast performance

you need a 

Dual Core Cpu (like Athlon X2 or Core 2 Duo)
2 GBs of ram
a 7900 or more for NVIDIA or ATI X1900 or more


----------



## thejmon (Aug 15, 2007)

Im kinda low on money so what options do i have to reduce lag the most for a budge. I of coarse want to play the online multiplayer so i want to limit the lag as much as i can, but i defiently cant afford a new computer or anything of that expense right now. I need like a $250 dollar maximum upgrade. Im not looking to play on the max settings just have moderate level settings with low lag.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Before you upgrade, what are your computer specs?


----------



## thejmon (Aug 15, 2007)

Do u want to see what the website gave me?


----------



## thejmon (Aug 15, 2007)

CPU
Minimum: Pentium 4 2.4 GHz/ Athlon 64 2800+ (Intel & Athlon 1.8 GHz Dual Core or better supported
You Have: 2 processors running - Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz PASS 
CPU Speed
Minimum: Pentium 4 2.4 GHz/ Athlon 64 2800+ (Intel & Athlon 1.8 GHz Dual Core or better supported)
You Have: 2.79 GHz PASS 
System RAM
Minimum: 512 MB (768 MB for Windows Vista)
You Have: 510.1 MB PASS 
Operating System
Minimum: Windows XP/Vista only
You Have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (Build 2600) PASS 
Video Card
Minimum: 128MB 3d Hardware Accelerated card required-100% DirectX 9.0c compatible and latest drivers (NVIDIA GeForce 6600+ / ATI Radeon 9800 Pro+)
You Have: RADEON X300 SE 128MB HyperMemory (RADEON X300 SE (0x5B60)) FAIL: Sorry, your video card does not meet this minimum requirement. Upgrade to a more powerful video card will make all your applications look better. Click the 'We Recommend' button to see some great options. 
Video Card Features - Minimum attributes of your Video Card Video RAM: Required - 128 MB , You have - 128.0 MB 
Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes , You have - Yes 
Video HW Transform & Lighting: Required - Yes , You have - Yes 
Vertex Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 2.0 
Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 2.0 


Video Card Driver Version (DirectX)
Your driver version number is: 6.14.10.6561 FYI: Your video card driver version is provided for your information, but it is not part of this analysis. But proper video card driver versions are important to the proper operation of your product. 
DirectX Version
Minimum: 9.0c
You Have: 9.0c PASS 
Sound Card
Minimum: Yes
You Have: Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device PASS 
Sound Card Driver Version
Your driver version number is: 5.1.2535.0 FYI: Your sound card driver version is provided for your information, but it is not part of this analysis. But proper sound card driver versions are important to the proper operation of your product. 
Free Disk Space
Minimum: 8 GB of uncompressed free hard disk space (plus 600 MB for Windows swap file)
You Have: 117.4 GB PASS 
DVD
Minimum: 6X DVD-ROM 
You Have: HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GWA4164B


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

It's up to you.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

You don't really need to upgrade your video card, everything else is fine, however, 512 MB is not enough to run the game well, thats why,

You need at least 1 GB of ram, the more ram you have, the more performance your game will be.

Add 1 GB of ram, and you'll see the big difference.

If you are not sure what ram are you using, go to this site

http://www.crucial.com/


----------



## thejmon (Aug 15, 2007)

I just want to make sure that i can play online without having a distrupting amount of lag.


----------



## thejmon (Aug 15, 2007)

ok so u can buy extra ram space right?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Yes, if you have an extra memory slot on your motherboard, but first do you know what ram are you using?


----------



## thejmon (Aug 15, 2007)

under the recomended section it says that you can buy like 1gb of space for like 19 to 45 bucks does this sound right?


----------



## thejmon (Aug 15, 2007)

No- how do you find out?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, it really depends on what memory you have.



thejmon said:


> No- how do you find out?


Go to this link http://www.crucial.com/ and scan your system.


----------



## thejmon (Aug 15, 2007)

it does say that i have slot 'DIMM_3 and slot 'DIMM_4 empty


----------



## thejmon (Aug 15, 2007)

the first and second slots each have 256 MB


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

On the botoom the advisor will tell you which ram is compatble, whether PC2700 support your motherboard or PC3200 will suppot, idk ,etc.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Sorry about that, ignore the last post,

go to the crucial homepage and Go to Cruical Memory Advirsor Tool

Select the product you are using.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

thejmon said:


> I just want to make sure that i can play online without having a distrupting amount of lag.


To be honest with you, If you want to play online without have a lag, make sure you own a DSL or Cable.


----------



## thejmon (Aug 15, 2007)

it is compatible with pc2-5300 and PC2-4200 (DDR2)


----------



## thejmon (Aug 15, 2007)

i have cable so im good there


----------



## thejmon (Aug 15, 2007)

I think i got what i need to know. you've helped alot thanks


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

No problem


----------



## owen214 (Nov 18, 2007)

Can anyone plz help me. Every now and again in COD4 singleplayer, my game freezes for a few seconds, then goes back to normal. This is happening in every game I play, to varying degrees. In the Crysis demo, I was getting them more frequently but they didn't last as long each time. I checked the requirements before I bought COD4 and I met them - I have a core 2 duo 2GHz processor, 2GB RAM, GeForce 7900 GTX 512MB graphics. When the game recommended what specs I set it to, I used theirs, but then decreased anti-aliasing and increased the screen resolution to fit my widescreen (1680x1050)


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

owen, please make a new thread, your situation is different than this thread.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well that gpu doesnt like widescreen resolutions...set the screen to a lower res an then try again...and set the refresh rate in game to 75


----------



## thejmon (Aug 15, 2007)

hey gamerbyron i got the ram memory for my computor because they had a really good sale on it and i just want to make sure it'll work before i put it in. My computor says it can hold DDR2 PC2-5300, DDR2 PC2-4200 with a max of 2GB per slot and the ram 2GB kit i got is DDR2-667/533/400 PC2-5300 so i think it should work. I shouldn't have to worry abut the bus clock right if mine is 800megahertz, right?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

I really haven't try that yet, but I think It should work, I guess, but the 800mhz will treat it as idk 667mhz unless you have a motherboard that support PC6400.

Correct me if I'm wrong. There will some people besides me will give you the best advice.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh if the motherboard supports the higher bus then that bus speed will be used...

when you say "mine is 800mhz"..is it you motherboards bus speed? if thats what you mean then itl run at 800mhz


----------

